# Don't trust jc (penn 10/0)



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

I recently consigned a couple Penn 50VSW combos to JC (his full name is John Charles Peeterse). I knew he wasn't really well off, so I figured I'd help him out and let him sell it for me and let him keep some of the cash. I told him what I'd like to get out of them and we had a verbal agreement. He turned around and sold them for $350 less than what we had agreed on, quit his job, got evicted from his house and got arrested for drug posession. He is currently in jail with $1000 bond. When he gets out, I'm sure my money is gone, but I wanted to let everybody know what kind of a person he is. Don't do business with him. Here's his mugshot.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

sorry to hear about this. What a low life. I hope you are doing well after your recent health issues. hang in there man


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Is he a forum member?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I can't believe that a guy that looks like Wolverine on meth stole something.....


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Thanks, TeaSea! Yeah, the back is doing a lot better. Back at work finally. Looking for a career change though.  and Spanishccroaker, yes, he goes by Penn 10/0 and does a lot of buying and selling of fishing gear.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Lol! Just talking to him, he's a really nice guy but I guess talk's cheap. Spread the word guys!


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I gotcha and noted. If I ever see him on the forum again Trying to sell something I will notify forum and police.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Thanks! I can't press charges right yet because the police say it's still a "civil" matter since I willingly consigned them with him. He just hasn't fulfilled his part of the agreement which is considered civil, not criminal yet. Perhaps I may be able to press charges later when it's been a while and he still hasn't paid me.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

That's what usually happens when you try to help someone out.

I may be just callous but I have found that about 99% of the time people who are "down on their luck" are that way for a reason. What major life issues could an able-bodied 20 something year old kid have that couldn't be overcome with a job or military service?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Doesn't this guy have something to do with Tight Lines on Cervantes/Pace? He was always promoting that shop under the "Penn 10/0" name if I recall correctly.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

John B. said:


> Doesn't this guy have something to do with Tight Lines on Cervantes/Pace? He was always promoting that shop under the "Penn 10/0" name if I recall correctly.


He worked there but quit his job. The owners are good folks, and this guy just worked for them as is my understanding.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Yeah, the day I went to see about the rods, he had called in and quit suddenly that morning. He did work at Tight Lines, but this wasn't a deal with the shop. Only a depraved individual.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That sucks man. Even though it's not too much, go after him in civil court.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

This kid's not got anything. Never would get anything out of it if I did. And then I'd be out the court fees. I'm hoping I can eventually press criminal charges.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dirtbag


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Theft by deception


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

He got released tonight. Keep an eye out for this kid, everybody! His court date for the drugs is august 14th at 830 am. I'm sure he is gonna try to skip town, but ya never know.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Drug addiction is a terrible thing. It will take a good man to the gutter and make him do terrible things. 
I watched my own Son suffer from a heroin addiction. He never became a thief but he lost everything he had, eventually including his life.

Not defending him by any means, but its a sad situation.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Hate to hear that. Cant imagine losing a child like that. Have had a couple childhood friends pass away recently from the same thing. Of coarse I would never wish for anything like that to actually happen to this guy, but it's still a tough pill to swallow, knowing that my hard earned fishing fund money went down this guy's throat or in his veins. I know it may not be a ton of money for some people, but it definitely is for me.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

strongman said:


> Hate to hear that. Cant imagine losing a child like that. Have had a couple childhood friends pass away recently from the same thing. Of coarse I would never wish for anything like that to actually happen to this guy, but it's still a tough pill to swallow, knowing that my hard earned fishing fund money went down this guy's throat or in his veins. I know it may not be a ton of money for some people, but it definitely is for me.


 I totally agree. People are responsible for there own actions. Can't blame society for being a drug addict or a drunk. Its a personal choice.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

WOW... This blows me away. I have known JC for several years and did a lot of business with him at Tight Lines and on a personal level. JC was always very respecful and good to just shoot the bull with about fishing. Damn I hate to see him get into drugs.
I know John, (Tight Lines owner) and he is a very good man and well respected in the business I am in. I would bet my last dollar if John suspected JC of any wrong doing he would have fired him in a heartbeat.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

I agree completely! Like I said before, John is a great guy and has been super helpful in helping me out with this situation. And I always had a good time talking to JC too, which is why I didn't think a thing about trusting him with my gear.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

strongman said:


> This kid's not got anything. Never would get anything out of it if I did. And then I'd be out the court fees. I'm hoping I can eventually press criminal charges.


You could get a judgement against him and destroy his credit rating. :whistling:


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Any updates on JC? I am just curious because he has always been such a good guy. If it is a drug issue I hope he can kick it. My brother got involved with prescription pills a few years ago and even did time in the Florida pen. The court gave me custody of his daughter which was probably more painful that sleeping in an 8x10 cell for a few years.

He was able to get straight and now has a great job driving 18-wheelers all over the country and making damn good money. There are solutions...

JC- If you are reading this thread and have an issue please get help. Everyone makes mistakes. Otherwise you will end up in prison or dead. Good luck my friend and you know how to reach me if you need.

Gary


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Not on my situation, other than I got my rods back to sell again. From what I understand, I wasn't the only one who got jacked pretty bad when this whole thing went down. I do hope he can get help and that if he gets back on his feet, he will go back to all those people he screwed over and make restitution.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

I have known JC for almost 5 years now and he's got a heart as big as Texas and he would give you his shirt off his back in the dead of winter so you could stay warm.
I have watched him go down hill for a few months now and have tried to get through to him and almost had him in go to church with me. just didn't get there in time I guess.
I know what these type drugs can do to a person from personal family experience and it's quite ugly, they can turn a banker into a thief, a passive person into a killer, a nun into a hooker and a loving person into the most hateful person you could meet, "BUT" it can be beat, with God's help and support of friends and family. but first he has to realize he needs it then ask for it. I hate losing a friend to the devil's drugs.
I in no way condone what he has done and he needs to pay the piper for his deeds but I won't give up on him or Jessica if they ask for help. it has to be their decision.
I haven't heard from him since he has gotten out. maybe he is mad at me for not bailing him out. I don't know. if he wants help I will help him but only in the right way.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

No good dead goes unpunished.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

:yes:


cobe killer said:


> I have known JC for almost 5 years now and he's got a heart as big as Texas and he would give you his shirt off his back in the dead of winter so you could stay warm.
> I have watched him go down hill for a few months now and have tried to get through to him and almost had him in go to church with me. just didn't get there in time I guess.
> I know what these type drugs can do to a person from personal family experience and it's quite ugly, they can turn a banker into a thief, a passive person into a killer, a nun into a hooker and a loving person into the most hateful person you could meet, "BUT" it can be beat, with God's help and support of friends and family. but first he has to realize he needs it then ask for it. I hate losing a friend to the devil's drugs.
> I in no way condone what he has done and he needs to pay the piper for his deeds but I won't give up on him or Jessica if they ask for help. it has to be their decision.
> I haven't heard from him since he has gotten out. maybe he is mad at me for not bailing him out. I don't know. if he wants help I will help him but only in the right way.


 Very well said cobe... JC is a good man and a little Jesus will always do someone good. :notworthy:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Dont know him but I have been there. I lost everything I had at one time in my life. It is a hard and wasteful way to live. I was finally arrested and was facing some serious jail time which really motivated me to want to stop using. It can be done. I have been clean for 12 years now. Sometimes, the things that happen to us that seem awful such as being arrested turn out to be a blessing and what actually saves our lives. It can get better. You just have to stay strong.

I hope things work out well for all parties involved.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I was a functioning Acoholic/Addict for many years in my late teens/early twenties.
Even in the depths of addiction, the choice is still yours as whether to be a dirtbag or not. 
A criminal for purchasing and using illegal drugs is one thing, but a criminal preying on others to support a habit is another and much worse.

Clean & sober over 20 years... I am not an Alcoholic/Addict, the old saying Once/Always is utter rubbish. 
The desire of your heart/mind in coordination with the power of God makes you a new man, almost as much as baptism.

I pray this man finds the right path and goes back and makes right with those he has wronged.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Update: JC got picked up again on the 4th. This time it was for driving without a license, Cocaine possession, and carrying a concealed weapon. His bond is set for $21,500 this time. Guess he'll be in there for a while this time unless someone wants to ante up $2150. His first hearing is set for the 27th.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

That sucks. Ive been there done that and have a couple of the t-shirts. Only took a couple of overnighters in the pen to realize that jail wasn't for me. Luckily i have a great family that stood behind me and supported me. Perhaps this kid just needs someone to give a shit about him, maybe he needs a reason to wake up every day besides drugs. Hope he gets it figured out, soon.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

jlw1972 said:


> Dont know him but I have been there. I lost everything I had at one time in my life. It is a hard and wasteful way to live. I was finally arrested and was facing some serious jail time which really motivated me to want to stop using. It can be done. I have been clean for 12 years now. Sometimes, the things that happen to us that seem awful such as being arrested turn out to be a blessing and what actually saves our lives. It can get better. You just have to stay strong.
> 
> I hope things work out well for all parties involved.


Good for you brother !


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

capt'n slim said:


> That sucks. Ive been there done that and have a couple of the t-shirts. Only took a couple of overnighters in the pen to realize that jail wasn't for me. Luckily i have a great family that stood behind me and supported me. Perhaps this kid just needs someone to give a shit about him, maybe he needs a reason to wake up every day besides drugs. Hope he gets it figured out, soon.


The problem here with what you said, is he has probably shit all over any family member or friend that would have jump circles backwards to help him by what ever means possible. 
Most people that hit rock bottom, have no one else to turn to, because they have already burned all their bridges to anyone who cares. 
It doesn't look like he is doing better. 
Coccain possession and illegal weapon possession is the proof that he doesn't care.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I guarantee you that this was not the first time he stole. Nobody but a rock star can afford addiction.
A drug addict will steal anything and sell it for 1/10th of what it's worth if he needs a fix.
I wish they would lean hard on these gold-buying places and pawn shops that help them do that.
The average citizen would not believe what goes on in this town. The rehab facilities are full and that's just with the people that are trying to get help. Those are generally the people that still have somebody who cares.
And a lot of them start out with an injury and a doctor who prescribes oxy like candy.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Legislation in Florida is heavily swayed in the direction of pawnbrokers in regards to stolen goods.


----------



## Saltwaterangler94 (Aug 20, 2015)

(LOOKING FOR STOLEN PENN SPINFISHER 10500)
Hey my name is Colby Jackson and I was roommates with JC for about 4 months. He helped me out when we had no place to go. Quickly after 3 months he started turning into a drug addict and a thief and a liar. Me and my wife moved out shortly after. He stole 2500$ from his grandma , 1200$ from me. 600$ from John and like 3000$ from the shop. Stole from a lot of people. He sold my penn SPINFISHER 10500 that was my wife's and I would like it back please. I'll pay some money for it if I have to but I need that back. That was my wife's favorite fishing pole. It was equipped on a Penn conventional Rod. If anyone might know where it is contact me 850-261-8515


----------



## Fast Eddie (Jun 17, 2015)

Saltwaterangler94 said:


> (LOOKING FOR STOLEN PENN SPINFISHER 10500)
> Hey my name is Colby Jackson and I was roommates with JC for about 4 months. He helped me out when we had no place to go. Quickly after 3 months he started turning into a drug addict and a thief and a liar. Me and my wife moved out shortly after. He stole 2500$ from his grandma , 1200$ from me. 600$ from John and like 3000$ from the shop. Stole from a lot of people. He sold my penn SPINFISHER 10500 that was my wife's and I would like it back please. I'll pay some money for it if I have to but I need that back. That was my wife's favorite fishing pole. It was equipped on a Penn conventional Rod. If anyone might know where it is contact me 850-261-8515


It sounds like you are going to have to get in line. Good luck getting it back. Did you report your money and reel being stolen to the Sheriffs Dept?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Only way to stop these Drug heads from Stealing is to Head Shoot em !!!!!!!


----------



## Saltwaterangler94 (Aug 20, 2015)

Considering it probably went into a crack pipe no


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

amarcafina said:


> Only way to stop these Drug heads from Stealing is to Head Shoot em !!!!!!!


 Give it time. A dealer they owe money will take them out.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear you got your gear and money stolen. I saw that one a while back and thought $125 was a pretty decent price for it. Fortunately it wasn't me who bought it, but I know he did sell one recently. He's definitely made quite a few enemies lately. I for one, won't be crying when he goes away for a while.


----------

